# Can I report and block spam?



## nightjar (Jul 29, 2007)

I just got a ad from Luxpurse, who was listed as banned. However, all I could see was the option to delete. I'm wondering if there is an option to report and block senders. 

I recommend that if there is a option to do so that it could be made available


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2007)

Was it a post or did they send you a private message? If it was a post then there is a "report post" link under their name in the post. If you click that then every Admin and Mod gets an email and we will take immediate action.

If it was a PM sent to you then feel free to PM any of the Admins or Mods and we will take care of it as well. We do not stand for spam here and jump on it as soon as possible. 

If the user is listed as banned then one of the Admins or Mods aready took care of it and you can delete the message (if it is a PM).


----------



## nightjar (Jul 30, 2007)

*spam*

I believe I already deleted it. I just want to know the procedure so you can deal w/ these knuckleheads. 

Thanks

Greg



			
				GB said:
			
		

> Was it a post or did they send you a private message? If it was a post then there is a "report post" link under their name in the post. If you click that then every Admin and Mod gets an email and we will take immediate action.
> 
> If it was a PM sent to you then feel free to PM any of the Admins or Mods and we will take care of it as well. We do not stand for spam here and jump on it as soon as possible.
> 
> If the user is listed as banned then one of the Admins or Mods aready took care of it and you can delete the message (if it is a PM).


----------

